

Let’s retire RSS when they retire Google Reader - hoov
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/29/lets-retire-rss-when-they-retire-google-reader-2/

======
dalke
"More important, pushing all these RSS readers back to websites will enable
publishers to create more revenue."

That's ... boring. Not everyone demands that people watch advertising
scattered around the page. Jimmy Maher's "The Digital Antiquarian: an ongoing
history of computer entertainment" is an in-depth, high-quality series of
essays. It's a (mostly) self-funded labor of love, and a example of something
that fits RSS well.

------
bsg75
Maybe instead retire bloggers who don't understand the difference between a
data syndication format and an app or brand?

------
mindcrime
Better idea: let's retire Pando Daily and their brain-dead bloggers when they
retire Google Reader.

